# Bank loan



## jxx (Mar 30, 2014)

I need to apply for a personal bank lone ASAP. I need to find a bank where they give a loan from just one salary deposit. I am in bit of a hurry because i can’t wait till another two salary deposits. Please help.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

jxx said:


> Please help.


dont take a loan, esp. if you are desperate for the money and foresee issues in repaying it - UAE is unforgiving as far as debt is concerned, and jail is a very tangible outcome for defaulter.
Anyways, here you go - do your research. this is fairly up to date Fast Cash Loans? Find Fast Personal Loans In The UAE Hassle Free | Souqalmal.com


----------



## jxx (Mar 30, 2014)

For the amount of money i need, i only have to pay 2500AED per month and that can be easily done with my salary after paying my rent and all other expenses. thanks for ur info...


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

jxx said:


> I need to apply for a personal bank lone ASAP. I need to find a bank where they give a loan from just one salary deposit. I am in bit of a hurry because i can’t wait till another two salary deposits. Please help.


Can't you apply for it from the bank where your salary is deposited? That would be the quickest approach. Otherwise other banks might insist on a salary deposit in their bank first. 

Some banks might do it based on just a single salary deposit (rather than waiting for three), depending on who your employer is.


----------



## Sparki (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't think any bank would give you a loan in your case. they need at least 6 months bank statement. perhaps you could find finance companies but the interest rate will be HIGH!

I think best way to go for easy cash on credit card if you are earning good money and working in a category A company you could get 4 times your salary on the credit card.


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

rsinner said:


> UAE is unforgiving as far as debt is concerned, and jail is a very tangible outcome for defaulter.


Loss of employment is considered an event of default. 

The bank immediately uses the post-dated cheque that you provided as security, waits for it to bounce, files a criminal case and see to it that you are behind bars.

Unless it is a medical emergency, I would never advise you to take on any debt in the UAE.


----------



## nadem (Oct 18, 2012)

I meet a guy week ago he is really mortgage expert work for NBAD he might can help you guys and answer your questions can't post his number till I ask him


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

nadem said:


> I meet a guy week ago he is really mortgage expert work for NBAD he might can help you guys and answer your questions can't post his number till I ask him


Please DON'T post his number. It's against forum rules. Thank you.


----------

